# Fuente Fairy Habana Whore's Biatch slap fest



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

How did I get tangled into this mess?

Richard, aka RPB67, aka Fuente Fairy Habana Whore, aka Mad carpet bomber etc.etc. has leveled his ordinance on me this time... I am not talking machine gun fire or something simple like that... I am talking the BIG guns. I swear, we need a 12 step recovery group around here...

(try to picture a room full of gorillas all smoking really good ISOM's sent by Richard, with missing arms and legs and picking shards of a mailbox out of their clothing)

"Hi, I'm Rod and I too was bombed by Richard" 

"Hi Rod"

I think instead of that miserable existence, we the bombed need to do some PM'ing and put this guy in place.... time to go on the offensive

WHO IS WITH ME?

I have never tried a single one of these incredible sticks AND I sure am looking forward to doing so, Thanks Richard.... like I said before, you sure come back in style brother. PS, nice job wrapping them up in the comic!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

He's on a spree!! Nit hit and nice smokes!!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

That Casa Fuente looks good. 

Very nice hit!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy Rod! :w 


Another nice one RBP!



:ms NCRM


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit, they look awesome!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Killer hit Richard!!!! To a well deserving Gorilla!!!! Congrats and enjoy

Ron


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job! WGACA!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow. Now that's what I call a bomb. 

I wish I had the new mail box concession for this site.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

that hoya de monterey looks friggin unbelievable. You have some 'work' to do Rod


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wow, that's just plain mean! With that line up I believe a steak dinner is in order!


ATL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ATLHARP said:


> Wow, that's just plain mean! With that line up I believe a steak dinner is in order!
> 
> ATL


WORD!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Well I guess you got them. I tried to pick out smokes that are a little out of the ordinary.

Enjoy them all. Happy Smoking !

RPB


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sweet hit! WTG Richard.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn that is some pretty stuff. Nice Shot Richard, and I would say a damn fine target to shoot at as well. :gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad to see your bomb arrived Rod, I was waiting for the fallout!! Another swell strike Richard!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thats just neat, oh wait thats my bourbon, Great hit on my nephew there Richard.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Thats just neat, oh wait thats my bourbon, Great hit on my nephew there Richard.


You guys realy related ?

Cool !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> You guys realy related ?
> 
> Cool !


Just in the BOTLerly way... 

Hey Rich.... the bomb is so sweet I am having trouble deciding what to try....

Little help? Whatcha think should die?

Thanks again!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Just in the BOTLerly way...
> 
> Hey Rich.... the bomb is so sweet I am having trouble deciding what to try....
> 
> ...


Kill the Hoyo Rod!!!!!

CBF :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Hoyo is good. The only problem with that one its tough to replace. 

Ah who cares. Smoke the Hoyo. I have some more. If needed.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW! very nice hit.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Incredible! 
I haven't had any of those sticks, either  ......WAY TO GO RICHARD!

.....And it certainly landed on a truly deserving gorilla! :w 

I crapped my pants looking at the picture-excuse me while I go change my underwear. Damn.....that's the second time today! :BS


----------

